# HDR Panorama from Last night



## McNugget801 (Dec 3, 2010)

HDR Pano
Canon 7D - Tokina 11-16

9 bracketed portrait style shots (with lots of overlap converted) to 3 HDR images with photomatix, merged in CS4, and touched up a bit in LR3.


----------



## memento (Dec 3, 2010)

so much depth. and awesome colors!

cool pic!


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 3, 2010)

gorgeous colors!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice.  I dont like how the rock turned out though.  It looks that the white spot of the rocks have CA or something.  Maybe not.. just my eyes.  Maybe darken the rock a bit.  I love the photo though.  Just trying to be really picky.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice work, I'm sure that took a lot of time in PP.

What exposure did you lock in at?


----------



## BroKeh (Jan 2, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Syco (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a really spectacular image!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

Excellent pano and the HDR effect is great. :thumbup:

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Syco (Jan 3, 2011)

This image is so good I'm going to comment again.  The combination of deep focus, near-far technique and HDR is magic!


----------



## Person (Jan 3, 2011)

By jobe, this is amazing.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 4, 2011)

stunning! i like how the water looks squared off by the clouds (pink)


----------



## sixdaemonbag (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing. My only nit (and it's a very slight one at that) is that the rocks in the right foreground are brighter than the rest of the shot. I don't think it hurts the image all that much, just seems a little out of place to my eye.

Great work!


----------



## phiya (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice job... I like it a lot.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 18, 2011)

Freaking awesome.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

After looking at it again, I would ask why the rocks, if that is what they are, on the middle left side of the picture seem fuzzy or out of focus where they appear to meet the water, other than that, great image and keep up the good work. :thumbup:

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Patm1313 (Jan 19, 2011)

Considering that you were doing a panorama whilst doing HDR, did you have any problems with the clouds moving while you were taking the shots?

And the picture is great. Even though others have mentioned the rocks being lighter in the front, this doesn't detract from the image at all for me.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jan 20, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> After looking at it again, I would ask why the rocks, if that is what they are, on the middle left side of the picture seem fuzzy or out of focus where they appear to meet the water



I think that compressing the image for web from 6000x5000 really effected the sharpness overall sharpenss. The larger versions and prints seem much sharper  Also, its hard to tell from the smaller size but part of that rock is submerged underwater.

The version I posted here was a really quick edit and I went over it and fixed a few things before sending it off for a print. Pretty shocked no one picked up on the stitching flaw thats dead center.  




Patm1313 said:


> Considering that you were doing a panorama whilst doing HDR, did you have any problems with the clouds moving while you were taking the shots?



The Trick is to pan fast and make sure to keep lots of overlap.


----------



## Ibasaka (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing Photo


----------



## v3nom (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW! just simple astonishing!


----------



## jburrage (Jan 22, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## tom r (Jan 22, 2011)

great shot and PP


----------



## socrdude (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful, but agree, maybe you can town down the snow on the rocks in PS
but I would be proud if I shot it.. good job


----------



## vitaminj08 (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you post the original photos so I can see how you made this?


----------



## simonydes (Jan 29, 2011)

oh thats so pretty!


----------

